# Steel chart from Spyderco



## KenpoTex

This link takes you to a chart on Spyderco's site showing a bunch of the different steel alloys used in knifemaking.  Pretty nifty...
http://spyderco.com/edge-u-cation/index.php?item=3


----------



## Hyper_Shadow

Whoa awesome, cheers for the link!


----------



## jkembry

Excellent tool.


----------



## shesulsa

Nice addition! Ima sticky it!


----------



## arnisador

Neat! Thanks! I know so little about this.


----------

